# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  [Android] Смешарики. Начало. (free)

## kikorik

*Смешарики. Начало.*

*Год выпуска*: 2013 г.
*Жанр*: Аркада
*Разработчик*: Herocraft
*Издательство*: Herocraft
*Язык интерфейса*:multi/Русский
*Тип релиза*: Демонстрационная версия
*Таблэтка*: не требуется
*Платформа*: Android
*Разрешение экрана*: любое

*Описание:*
«Смешарики. Начало» - стань настоящим супергероем! 
Миру грозит опасность! Смешарики решили стать супергероями, помочь отважному Люсьену из телевизора в борьбе со Злом и отправились всех спасать. 
Но героями сразу не становятся - это звание надо заслужить. Помоги Смешарикам!
  

*Скачать:*

multiupload
f-bit

----------

